# [SOLVED][Speedtouch ADSL] Problem with udev

## alkamid

Hello

I'm a new Gentoo user and, unfortunately, an unhappy owner of Thomson Speedtouch 330 modem. I used to have problems with it at Slackware, so do I at Gentoo.

I compiled all required kernel options and emerged these packages

     baselayout 

     linux-atm 

     ppp 

     speedtouch-usb

     br2684ctl 

My etcinit.dnet

```

config_nas0=( null )

br2684ctl_nas0=-e 1 -a 8.35

config_ppp0=( ppp )

link_ppp0='nas0'

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoe' )

pppd_ppp0=( updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp

nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

username_ppp0='xxx'

password_ppp0='xxx'

depend_ppp0() {

need net.nas0

}

function preup() {

if [[ $1 = nas0 ]] ; then

modprobe -q speedtch

line_up=`dmesg  grep -e ADSL line is up`

# echo $line_up

while [[ -z $line_up ]]; do

sleep 1

line_up=`dmesg  grep -e ADSL line is up`;

done

return 0

fi

} 
```

I work using chroot from the LiveCD (the Internet is the absolute must-have for me, so I try to configure it before anything else). 

The first strange thing is the message I get when connecting modem to USB

```

speedtch 4-21.0 speedtch_find_firmware no stage 1 firmware found!
```

I've thought of possible solution maybe I just need to copy new Zzzl firmware to lib/firmware  Nevermind it for a while, the main problem comes when typing

```

etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

I get

```

etc/conf.d/net line1 PPPoE command not found

touch setting times of 'var/lib/init.d/mtime-test.2638' Function not implemented

touch setting times of 'var/lib/init.d/mtime-test.2689' Function not implemented

touch setting times of 'var/lib/init.d/mtime-test.2724' Function not implemented

touch setting times of 'var/lib/init.d/mtime-test.2759' Function not implemented

[...]

  Starting nas0

Warning: cannot open proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.

[...]

  Running preup function

FATAL Could not load lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/modules.dep No such file or directory

Warning: cannot open proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.

[...]

 Starting RFC 2684 Bridge control on nas0

Warning: cannot open procnetdev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
```

Does proc/net/dev refer to udev? I've checked if udev is installed using 

```
equery list
```

 and got it printed. This FATAL error is also strange. Why there's a link to 2.6.17 while I'm using 2.6.18

I've tried to set up this modem for two days. Please, help, if you can!Last edited by alkamid on Sat Nov 25, 2006 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrness

Looks like you didn't mount /proc in your chrooted env.

```
mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount -o bind /dev/pts /mnt/gentoo/dev/pts
```

----------

## alkamid

Thank you! Warning about /proc/net/dev no longer appears.

But there's still fatal error with modules dep and I really don't understand it. Maybe I have got some symlinks bad?

----------

## mrness

Don't expect chrooted speedtouch module to work. Chances are it has been build for a different kernel than the current running one.

If you need network connection while still on Gentoo Live CD, you must use whatever you have on CD. 

If speedtouch module and its firmware are on the CD, you're lucky. Otherwise you have to boot using your newly installed gentoo and take it from there.

----------

## alkamid

All right, I pre-installed Gentoo and I can now use it without LiveCD.

However, I've got another problem. I emerged all required packages (speedtouch-usb and br2684), compiled kernel options and configured /etc/conf.d/net. When I type (as in the readme) 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

 I get:

```

[...]

starting RFC2684 Bridge control on nas0 (!!)
```

and the script exits leaving Inet not working. I searched google and forum but found nothing. Any ideas? Or maybe theres a command which would print more detailed info: as you can see, this message tells almost nothing...

----------

## mrness

probably you didn't create /etc/init.d/net.nas0 symlink

----------

## alkamid

I did.

According to readme

```
Create a symlink for the new network interface, for it to be enabled by

baselayout:

  cd /etc/init.d && ln -sfn net.lo net.ppp0

If you use PPPoE, you should also create the symlink for the RFC2684

bridge interface:

  cd /etc/init.d && ln -sfn net.lo net.nas0
```

I typed these two commands.

Right?

----------

## mrness

You didn't quote the value of br2684ctl_nas0.

```
br2684ctl_nas0="-e 1 -a 8.35" 
```

----------

## alkamid

It didn't help.

Here's my /var/log/messages

at startup

```
speedtch 4-1:1.0:speedtch_find_firmware:no stage 1 firmware found!
```

and when I start the connection

```
br2684ctl[4631]Interface "nas0" created sucessfully

br2684ctl[4631]Communicating over ATM 0.8.35, encapsulation: VC mux

br2684ctl[4631]Fatal: failed to connect on socket
```

I don't know where to look for "stage 1 firmware" and where it should be on my system!

----------

## mrness

 *alkamid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> speedtch 4-1:1.0:speedtch_find_firmware:no stage 1 firmware found!
> ```
> ...

 

strange...Please look into debug level log messages. You'll find what firmware files driver want to upload.

----------

## mrness

I've searched the forums for speedtouch and firmware and found this topic.

In short, udev-103  fixed this problem.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## alkamid

Mrness, thank you! I updated udev to 103 and added this rule to udev rules:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", ENV{PHYSDEVDRIVER}!="speedtch", ACTION=="add",

RUN+="firmware.sh"
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *mrness wrote:*   

> In short, udev-103  fixed this problem.

 

I'm afraid I lied when I said that udev-103 didn't need the sed patch for speedtouch  :Sad: 

I'm still searching for a proper solution to this firmware-loading issue - it's pretty flaky.

----------

